# BDEC  no longer offering afternoon appts



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've just been on the phone ro BDEC re an appt letter they sent me for a daftly early appointment. I don't know how many times I've told them I can't make morning appts due to living so far away, only to be told that they no longer have an afternoon pump appointment. I'm astounded. More so since the snotty receptionist told me if I don't come to an appointment then they'll take my pump away from me.

I don't know what to do. I'm off the pump for a mini break to give my sites a rest. It would have been nice to have been told this.

I can't believe it and am in floods of tears. I don't know what to do. I don't know what I'll do if they take my pump away....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 24, 2012)

How long does the pump clinic morning session last? While not ideal, if they are no longer running the clinic in the afternoon is there a possibility of getting to one of the later slots nearer lunchtime?

Though of course there's always a bit of a snag having one of the later slots in clinic as the risk of 'appointment creep' increases  Still - it might be worth asking if it would help you keep your pump?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 24, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> How long does the pump clinic morning session last? While not ideal, if they are no longer running the clinic in the afternoon is there a possibility of getting to one of the later slots nearer lunchtime?
> 
> Though of course there's always a bit of a snag having one of the later slots in clinic as the risk of 'appointment creep' increases  Still - it might be worth asking if it would help you keep your pump?



The latest I can get there is 2-3pm...so no chance.

Problem is, living so far away with travelling, if I get a morning appt and am on a 9-5 shift, I'll miss the whole day at work. And they won't have that.

They don't seem to understand that travel is difficult =[

Have had so many problems with them in the past I am actually thinking that I should just say f it (scuse french) and just go back onto jabs full time. I don't know if Soton even offer a pump clinic.

Got an appt with gp diabetes nurse next week to discuss it in more detail.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 24, 2012)

How long does it take to get there?

Anyone who knows about HR/employment law you could talk to? Guessing this appointment is annually or 6 monthly? Would it come under the DDA type 'reasonable adjustment' they are supposed to make? (I really don't know, I'm just clutching at straws!)

Has being on the pump meant fewer days off sick during the year vs MDI? (could be a bargaining chip?)

If all else fails (and you *really* want to keep the pump) I guess you could take half-day holiday? Would that give you enough time?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 24, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> How long does it take to get there?
> 
> Anyone who knows about HR/employment law you could talk to? Guessing this appointment is annually or 6 monthly? Would it come under the DDA type 'reasonable adjustment' they are supposed to make? (I really don't know, I'm just clutching at straws!)
> 
> ...



because of being off sick so much due to depression (3 weeks at last count) they won't allow me any more time for appointments....

I just have no idea what to do.

I hope the nurse at the GP can help. despite my bad exp with gp nurses over the years this lady is lovely.

I'm so tempted just to send the ruddy thing back in the post and tell them to shove it. Apologies for language. But I am done. This hasn't helped the depression one bit. I was in tears to the receptionist but the heartless *expletive* just didn't care,

Have emailed nurse lady at BDEC too to see if she can help. I need to keep my pump, I need to. I don't know what I would do without it.

Doesn't help I wasn't even told that they had changed the whle system. If they had I could have prepared. 

Half tempted to tell them to change my funding to Soton...if they can offer a pump clinic....least then I might be able to get a better pump. Mine is pants.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2012)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> The latest I can get there is 2-3pm...so no chance.
> 
> Problem is, living so far away with travelling, if I get a morning appt and am on a 9-5 shift, I'll miss the whole day at work. And they won't have that.
> 
> ...



Sam, you should be able to get to Bournemouth by train in about 40 minutes and the trains are pretty regular. Not sure what your journey is like from there. I think that hospitals all seem to assume that we all have cars and can drive door-to-door. I am forever getting appointments on the other side of town or difficult to get to places.

Pretty sure that Southampton don't have a pump clinic as my consultant has told me many times they have no funding for pumps, they just direct people to BDEC - and apparently BDEC are getting a bit fed up about it!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sam, you should be able to get to Bournemouth by train in about 40 minutes and the trains are pretty regular. Not sure what your journey is like from there. I think that hospitals all seem to assume that we all have cars and can drive door-to-door. I am forever getting appointments on the other side of town or difficult to get to places.
> 
> Pretty sure that Southampton don't have a pump clinic as my consultant has told me many times they have no funding for pumps, they just direct people to BDEC - and apparently BDEC are getting a bit fed up about it!



Due to work commitments, and what with them getting all funny with appts wth me atm and saying I have to book outside of work hours, morning appts are super difficult :/ 

Having done a day with JDRF and INPUT I know that Soton have offered pumps in the past. They're just loathe to admit it :/

I'm seriously done BDEC right now. Have had so many issues with them in the past it's unreal. Plus train tix are getting more and more expensive...

I wonder if winchester have a pump clinic *researches*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 24, 2012)

BOOM. Yes Winchester do! http://www.hampshirehospitals.nhs.uk/news-events/news/winchester-and-eastleigh-archive/2010/national-recognition-for-local-di_gtauwy/

Time to get transfered!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2012)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> BOOM. Yes Winchester do! http://www.hampshirehospitals.nhs.uk/news-events/news/winchester-and-eastleigh-archive/2010/national-recognition-for-local-di_gtauwy/
> 
> Time to get transfered!



Great news Sam - hope you can get transferred with no bother


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Great news Sam - hope you can get transferred with no bother



Hope so, will be bringing it up with both nursies when I speak to them. I'm done with the stupid bureaucracy!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 24, 2012)

it just shows you how difficult some folk get it while for others it is made as easy as possible......

I hope you get transferred and get the treatment you need.......

and I hope your employer can be a bit more supportive down the line also.....


----------



## HelenM (Sep 24, 2012)

If you decide to stick with BDEC, you don't have to get the train all the way to Bournemouth.
Train from Soton to Brockenhurst, change to local train, timed to leave just after the mainline train, get off at Pokesdown, turn left and get on  a bus.
 It really doesn't take long.  I've  have to do it as emergency  a couple of times this year and have got from SW France to  Bournemouth hospital via Soton by about 3.30pm.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2012)

Good luck with this silent !  (i can hear the snotty receptionish voice )  Its easy all need is helicopter !


----------

